# Trägerhose im Sommer ja oder nein???



## Antares (5. April 2009)

Hallo MTB Gemeinde, da ich für diesen Frühjahr / Sommer neue MTB- Bekleidung benötige, stellt sich nun die Frage Trägerhose ja oder nein. Mit welcher Marke habt Ihr im Sommer besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Gruß Micha


----------



## *Holdi* (5. April 2009)

Nur noch mit Träger! Kein Vergleich mit dem Sitz einer Hose ohne Träger. Gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit Löffler gemacht, da die Träger dort aus luftduchlässigem Mesh-Material sind und somit eigentlich gar nicht stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. April 2009)

Bei langen Touren sitzt eine Trägerhose einfach besser. Wenn ich aber von zu Hause aus fahre nehm ich meistens eine ohne Träger weil ich es  bequemer und unkomplizierter finde.


----------



## samu_ro (6. April 2009)

Ich fahr mittlerweile nur noch mit Trägerhosen von Campagnolo. Die sitzen auch nach 5 Stunden noch perfekt, und zusätzlich mag ich es, dass die Träger am Rücken die Feuchtigkeit recht gut vom Körper wegleiten. Auch nach langen Abfahrten auf dem Rennrad habe ich keine Rückenbeschwerden mehr, da der Rücken nicht so schnell auskühlt. 
Überhitzung ist allerdings auch kein Problem, ist nicht viel wärmer als ohne Trägerhose beim normalen Fahren


----------



## BlackUser (11. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

tragt ihr unter der Trägerhose noch etwas? Wie siehts mit Thermohemd aus?
Und benutzt ihr Relief-Sitzpolstercreme?

Was haltet ihr von diesen Modellen?
http://www.trikotexpress.de/NALINI-PRO/NALINI-PRO-Sommer/Herren-unisex/Traegerhosen/CAPRIFOGLIO/NALINI-PRO-Radsport-Traegerhose-CAPRIFOGLIO-schwarz.html
http://www.bobshop.de/Nalini/Maenner/Radhosen/Kurze-Traegerhosen/NALINI-PRO-kurze-Traegerhose-Tucano-schwarz.html
http://www.bobshop.de/Marken/Nalini/Maenner/Radhosen/Kurze-Traegerhosen/NALINI-PRO-kurze-Traegerhose-Tucano1-schwarz.html?listtype=search&searchparam=tucano

Vielen Dank


----------



## greatwhite (13. März 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Nur noch mit Träger! Kein Vergleich mit dem Sitz einer Hose ohne Träger. Gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit Löffler gemacht, da die Träger dort aus luftduchlässigem Mesh-Material sind und somit eigentlich gar nicht stören.



Stimmt. Mit Löffler Trägerhosen hab ich auch beste Erfahrungen.
Seit ich die hab bleiben die Bikeshorts im Schrank. Anfangs hab ich mir mit den eng anliegenden Radhosen wegen der Optik schwer getan. Passform und Komfort stimmen aber zu 100%.


----------



## Norman. (13. März 2010)

Also eine Hose mit Träger  ist auf jedenfall besser weil sie nicht mit dem Hosenbund einschneidet. Ich habe eine Trägerhose der Marke Löffler.


----------



## BlackUser (13. März 2010)

Stört der Träger nicht am Oberkörper, oder habt ihr ein Shirt drunter an?

MfG


----------



## S.D. (13. März 2010)

Mir kommt auch keine Hose ohne Träger mehr her. Trägt sich viel angenehmer.
Grundsätzlich trage ich noch ein Unterhemd darunter. Entgegen vieler Meinungen trägt ein Unterhemd dazu bei, den Oberkörper kühl zu halten.

Gruß


----------



## Norman. (13. März 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Entgegen vieler Meinungen trägt ein Unterhemd dazu bei, den Oberkörper kühl zu halten.
> Gruß


Na denn.

Aber ohne Unterhemd spürst du nach wenigen Minuten nix mehr. Ich war uerst auch skeptisch aber dann bei der ersten Fahrt, war alles in ordnung.


----------



## Schoasdromme (13. März 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Also eine Hose mit Träger  ist auf jedenfall besser weil sie nicht mit dem Hosenbund einschneidet. Ich habe eine Trägerhose der Marke Löffler.



Genauso ist es,das einschneiden des Hosenbundes am Bauch 
( auch wenn ich keine Wampe habe )finde ich 
auf längeren Touren extrem störend,vor allem wenn man etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike sitzt.
Fahre fast nur noch mit Träger ,auch im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (13. März 2010)

Ich denke mit Wampe is es noch unangenehmer
Aber schau dich mal bei Löffler um. Die kosten zwar ein bisschen was aber sind dafür umso besser. Schau auch mal bei nem Händler in der Umgebung nach der sich auf Rennräder spezialisiert hat. Möglicherweise hat der Löffler im Sortiment. Der kann dich ja dann auch beraten, denn es gibt (fast) keinen unterschied zwischen MTB und Rennradhosen.

Diese Saison fahre ich aber wieder mit ohne Träger. Allerdings weite Shorts. Die schneiden nicht ein.


----------



## Neckarinsel (14. März 2010)

Ich habe mir bei *Rose* eine Trägerhose von *Gonso* für den Sommer bestellt.


----------



## Norman. (14. März 2010)

Dann wünsch´ ich viel spaß


----------



## BlackUser (14. März 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Aber ohne Unterhemd spürst du nach wenigen Minuten nix mehr. Ich war uerst auch skeptisch aber dann bei der ersten Fahrt, war alles in ordnung.


Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Norman. (14. März 2010)

Ich meine dass du auch ohne Unterhemd die Träger auf der Haut nichtmehr spürst. Das ist wie bei einer Uhr oder z.B. auch Socken. Wenn du sie anziehst spürst du sie aber mit der Zeit gewöhnst du dich dran und achtest garnichtmehr darauf


----------



## Storck9500 (14. März 2010)

nur noch mit trägern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackUser (15. März 2010)

BlackUser schrieb:


> http://www.trikotexpress.de/NALINI-PRO/NALINI-PRO-Sommer/Herren-unisex/Traegerhosen/CAPRIFOGLIO/NALINI-PRO-Radsport-Traegerhose-CAPRIFOGLIO-schwarz.html
> http://www.bobshop.de/Nalini/Maenner/Radhosen/Kurze-Traegerhosen/NALINI-PRO-kurze-Traegerhose-Tucano-schwarz.html
> http://www.bobshop.de/Marken/Nalini/Maenner/Radhosen/Kurze-Traegerhosen/NALINI-PRO-kurze-Traegerhose-Tucano1-schwarz.html?listtype=search&searchparam=tucano


Ich habe mit Nalini bis jetzt gute Erfahrung gemacht, aber noch keine Trägerhose probiert... Für welche würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir sind dieses jahr auch neue Sommerhosen fällig.
ich hatte bisher die kurzen ohne Träger von Gonso und war sehr zufrieden.
Ich finde das Sitzpolster von den gut.

Jetzt bin ich auch am überlegen, ob ich mal kurze mit Träger nehmen soll

Könnt Ihr mir evtl. mal ein paar Vorteile von eine Sommerhose *mit Träger *nennen?

Dann fällt mir meine Entscheidung leichter

Da hier die Löffler sehr oft genannt wird und ich viele andere Sachen von Löffler habe, wo ich Top zufrieden bin, würde ich bei denen mal schauen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## BlackUser (15. März 2010)

http://www.testberichte.de/t/4/146/0/1.html


----------



## Stagebiker (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

letzten Sommer habe ich mit nach langem überlegen eine kurze Trägerhose von Ass.. zugelegt. Für stolze 125 !. Vorher bin ich markenlose Hosen vom Wühltisch gefahren und nach ca. 2 stunden fing immer an mir der Hintern weh zu tun. Die Polsterung ist um Welten besser und für einen Tourenfahrer wie mich genau das richtige. Ich habe nur den Fehler gemacht das Ding in weiss zu nehmen - die bleibt nämlich nicht lange weiss, auch bei vorsichtigem Fahren nicht.
Trägerhose finde ich prinzipiell besser durch den abgedeckten unteren Rückenbereich - weniger Zugempfindlichkeit und kein störender Bund.


----------



## Norman. (15. März 2010)

Und kein einschneiden in die Wampe!


----------



## BlackUser (16. März 2010)

Hey, welche Löffler meint ihr, Hot Bond? Die ist ja Preis/Leistungssieger 
http://www.testberichte.de/p/loeffler-tests/hot-bond-testbericht.html

Schon mal jemand mit Vaude Erfahrung gemacht? Kostet nur halb so viel und hat auch sehr gut abgeschnitten!
http://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/men-s-comp-bib-pants-iii-testbericht.html


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. März 2010)

Habe eine Trägerhose und eine Hose ohne Träger von Protective http://www.protective.de/2010ss_cycling/e_katalog/flash.html#/1/

und habe mir im Abverkauf grad eine Reserve von Giordana (habe von denen auch Leibchen) gekauft. http://www.giordana.ch/Home-old.htm

Die Protective ist wirklich Top, nichts zu meckern, die Giordana fällt extrem klein aus, unbedingt anprobieren! (Vorjahresversionen und Auslaufmodelle sind mit Preiseinschlägen zwischen 10 und 50 % zu haben, da relativieren sich auch die hohen Katalogpreise) 

Für Profis und Vielfahrer können sich die (sehr) teuren Luxusvarianten lohnen, da die Verarbeitung, die Materialien und auch die Polster wirklich besser als in der Standardausstattung sind - für mich als reinen Plauschfahrer sind die Preise von bis zu 200 Euro pro Hose kein Thema mehr, zumal die Materialien nicht länger halten als die günstigeren Modelle (und das kann je nach Sattel weniger als eine Saison sein, bis die Innenseiten durchgescheuert sind)

Die Hose ohne Träger verwende ich beispieslwesie zum Spinning oder bei kurzen Ausfahrten mit der Familie, fürs (Aussen-)Training nehme ich lieber die Trägervariante, da oft das Shirt hochrutscht und man so kühle Nieren bekommt - das Problem bleibt das gleiche, wenn man eine Windstopper-Jacke drüber zieht.

Einen ganz kleinen Nachteil kann die Trägerhose haben, die ist nämlich bei ganz heissen Temeraturen trotz allen ausgefeilten Materialien schlicht wärmer um Bauch und Brust als die Hose ohne Träger. Je nach Körperbau kann es auch Hersteller geben bei welchen die Träger von den Schultern rutschen (bei günstigen Produkten gibt es dann bei der Grässe die Wahl zwischen einschneiden und runterrutschen, was auch nicht besser ist) - ich hatte damit bisher noch keine Probleme auf meinen Mini-Touren.

Vaude und Löffler kenne ich leider nicht, stehe aber generell auf italienische Mode und finde die Farbkombinationen von Giordana einfach schön, zudem bin ich mit der Qualität bisher sehr zufrieden. 

Kann nur raten die Sachen anzuprobieren, die Schnitte (und vor allem Grössen) varieren sehr stark und können deshalb beim einen perfekt passen und beim anderen gar nicht. Gerade deshalb gebe ich auch nicht mehr allzuviel auf irgend welche Testergebnisse, bringt leider nichts, wenn man nicht genau dem Durchnittstester entspricht und dazu noch in der getesteten Umgebung unterwegs ist.

Marc


----------



## DarkGreen (17. März 2010)

Trägerhose klar.
Die Träger können am Anfang ruhig etwas straffer sitzen, das gibt sich dann mit der Zeit.
Schauen, daß die Träger nicht über die Brustwarzen laufen, die kann man sich sonst wund scheuern.
Habe den Effekt allerdings auch schon mit diversen Trikots gehabt - Pflaster auf die Brustwarze und gut.


----------



## greatwhite (17. März 2010)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> Trägerhose klar.
> 
> Schauen, daß die Träger nicht über die Brustwarzen laufen, die kann man sich sonst wund scheuern.
> Habe den Effekt allerdings auch schon mit diversen Trikots gehabt - Pflaster auf die Brustwarze und gut.



Inzwischen ziehe ich generell ein ärmelloses, eng anliegendes Unterhend drunter. Seitdem hab ich Ruhe mit wundgescheuerten Brustwarzen.
War aber nie durch die Träger verursacht, sondern durch das Trikot.


----------



## BlackUser (2. August 2010)

Werde mir mal die Löffler Hot Bond bestellen...
Denkt ihr bei 169cm passt die Gr. M (50)?
Welche Größe habt ihr?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Werde mir mal die Löffler Hot Bond bestellen...
> Denkt ihr bei 169cm passt die Gr. M (50)?
> Welche Größe habt ihr?
> 
> MfG



bei 187 und 77kg die 52er


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Also ich fahr seit Mai mit einer Nalini Base Bibshort:









Das ist die XXL, aber die sitzt echt "saugend", gerade in den ersten Wochen - also wirklich seeehr eng. Das gibt sich dann später etwas. Das Sitzpolster ist im Vergleich zu günstigeren Radhosen sehr gut, auch 2-Stunden-Touren bei über 30°C gehen ohne Probleme... 

Das Material läßt sich super stretchen und ist auch bei Grobmotorikern robust. Bei der Anziehprozedur reißt das Material auch bei längeren Fingernägeln nicht ein - und ich bin nicht gerade zimperlich... 



PS: Gerade bei sowas muß man die Hosen echt vor Ort anprobieren. Bei mir war es so gewesen, daß die nächstgrößere Größe gut gepaßt hat, aber eben beim Bund an den Knien zu labberig war...
Das Gleiche beim Trikot, da hatte ich beim Händler auch mehrere Größen ausprobieren müssen...


PPS: Ja ich weiß, ich hab halt nen fetten Arsch...


----------



## DarkGreen (2. August 2010)

haben die Nalini immer noch das "Nalini Lederimitat" Sitzpolster, das man mit Melkfett oder so behandelt, oder haben die jetzt auch das allgegenwärtige Kunst-Schaumstoff Zeugs?


----------



## KonaMooseman (2. August 2010)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand mit Vaude Erfahrung gemacht? Kostet nur halb so viel und hat auch sehr gut abgeschnitten!
> http://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/men-s-comp-bib-pants-iii-testbericht.html



Hab hier noch eine Vaude Contour rumliegen, also das nächst höhere Modell. Passt mir nicht.
Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. August 2010)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> haben die Nalini immer noch das "Nalini Lederimitat" Sitzpolster, das man mit Melkfett oder so behandelt, oder haben die jetzt auch das allgegenwärtige Kunst-Schaumstoff Zeugs?



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Auf der Nalini-Seite selber steht nix, einige Seiten sagen was von Synthetik, andere wiederum von nem Stretch-Gel-Polster. Das Mittelteil fühlt sich aber in der Tat wie weiches Leder an und ist von nem grünen Mikrofaserstoff umgeben. Wie gesagt, der Tragekomfort ist echt angenehm... 

Ist übrigens eine Hose aus der Squalo-Serie: Drück mich hart!


----------



## DarkGreen (3. August 2010)

ah ja da steht: ...lederähnliche...
also gibts dieses Synthetikleder tatsächlich noch.
ich fand den Tragekomfort eines solchen Polsters super.
aber unbedingt Sitzcreme verwenden (Melkfett tuts auch), zumindest nach jedem Waschen eincremen, öfter schadet auch nicht.
Ich musste allerdings nach dem Aufsteigen immer ein wenig hin und herrutschen, bis es richtig sitzst, ist halt ein bischen wie ein Lappen.
Dann aber Sitzkomfort viel besser als bei all den diversen Schaumstoff Sitzpolstern, die ich schon hatte. Dumm nur, das Angebot gibts nicht in meiner Größe.


----------



## thomas_81 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

letzten Sommer habe ich mir eine Trägerhose von Nalini und eine Hose ohne Träger von Löffler gekauft. Beide sind echt klasse, aber der Preis ... Ich muss leider etwas Geld sparen... Für diesen Sommer habe ich mir eine neue   Radhose mit Trägern bestellt, diesmal eher eine No Name. Ich bin mit dieser Hose schon vier mal gefahren. Bisher alles vollkommen in Ordnung. Bei langen Ausfahrten nur die Trägerhose...

Thomas


----------



## Reichling-Racer (10. April 2011)

Hey weil ich gerade krank bin und nicht auf dem Rad sitze hier mein Tip als Vielfahrer.

FÃ¼r die Leute die kein wert auf die Optik Legen kann ich nur die Sugoi hosen empfehlen, die bin ich ohne probleme 4 Jahre fast jeden Tag gefahren. FÃ¼r mich kommen nur Hosen mit TrÃ¤ger in Frage, weil sie erstens nicht einschneiden und 2. wenn man, wie bei meiner Teamhose von Biehler, ein NetztrÃ¤ger hat die den Schweis auch schneller abtransportieren.

abgesehen von den trÃ¤gern wÃ¼rde ich Ãpriegens auf einen silikon abschluss an den Beinen achten (Haben bei vorgeschlagenen Modelle)

FÃ¼r eine Sugoi hose muss man allerdings fast 150â¬ rechnen. FÃ¼r meine team hose Made in Germany 84,90â¬ zzgl. versand und Drucheinrichtung (entfÃ¤llt ab 3 Teilen.). wenn Ihr Ã¼ber mich bestellt


----------



## yellow_ö (10. April 2011)

contra!
hab das wegen solcher Jubelmeldungen mal ein paar Wochen probiert, wieder zurückgewechselt.
Trägerhose ist totaler Mist. Dauernd verkühlt, weil das kaum anliegt und der Schweiß nicht abtransportiert wird.
War übrigens von Löffler und mit deren Produkten hab ich begonnen, kauf ich aber gar nicht mehr, weil die Verarbeitungsqualität mehr als schrottig geworden ist.

... und weils genannt wurde: hab auch mal Assos Trägerhosen probiert. Mit meiner Größe (zwischen M und L) begonnen und rauf bis auf XXL. Alles sinnlosest, die Träger sind einfach zu kurz das schneidet immer ein, außer man hockt gebückt auf nem Rennrad.
Witzig, dass hier die Leute zwar Probleme mit der Optik einer enganliegenden Hose haben, aber wohl trotzdem alle Rennrad fahren. Auf nem MTB, wo gelegentlich mal nicht gebückt wird, oder sogar aufrecht gegangen, Rad getragen, ..., da geht die Krümmhaltung schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-ROBBY (10. April 2011)

nur trägerhosen was sonst?!marke ist egal trage selbst die von rose bis nalini.eine hose ohne träger ist wie ein reifen ohne luft 

und wenn es zwickt sollte es mehr als ein 50 euro comfort oder basic sitzpolster sein  besonderst bei gestreckten positionen rr oder mtb-cc etc


----------



## Hesse77 (11. April 2011)

Auch ich rate ganz klar zur Trägerhose. Persönlich kann ich die Sugoi RS empfehlen.


----------



## Norman. (11. April 2011)

Ich bin heute zwangsläufig mit einer normalen Hose ohne Träger gefahren, weil ich meine Löffler nicht gefunden habe... erst im nachhinein  Fazit: Nie wieder Sowas von unbequem und einschneidend das ganze...


----------



## Puuhbaer (12. April 2011)

Hi,
fahre zur Zeit eine Trägerhose von owayo. 
Vorher bin ich eine Bundhose von Scott gefahren. 
Die Trägerhose sitzt sehr angenehm. Fahre mit dem Rennrad immer ohne Unterhemd. Beim MTB ziehe ich immmer eins an weils sonst scheuert.

Also nie mehr ohne Träger 

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## Aldar (13. April 2011)

hab ne adidas bib - die ist super ( auch wenn ich dabei werbung für die telekomm mache  ) 

hab aber auch ne protective für unten drunter ( also unter shorts) 
muss sagen merke kaum einen unterschied


----------



## Elisio (13. April 2011)

War bis vor kurzem auch noch überzeugter "Träger-Hosen-Träger", könnte allerdings auch daran gelegen haben, dass meine Hosen ohne Träger nicht gerade von hochwertiger Qualität waren. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir den GORE-Countdown Short bestellt und bin 100%ig zufrieden. Ich finde die Sitzpolsterung sogar besser als an meinen Craft Bib-Shorts und an meiner Löffler Hot Bond. Einziges Manko beim Countdown-Short ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es nur eine kleine Tasche mit Reißverschluss gibt. Die anderen Taschen haben einen Klettverschluss oder sind nicht verschließbar, dafür sind die Taschen sehr geräumig und bieten Platz für nützliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

